# Living in Cardiff



## Shevek (Sep 9, 2010)

might have to move there for a PhD. I am thinking city-centre so can be near the railway station. Any nice city centre parts. I will be on a stipend so not masses of money but can combine with partner. We currently pay £440 for a city centre apartment in manchester (but we rent from friends).


----------



## junglevip (Sep 9, 2010)

I haven't lived in Cardiff for a few years so I dont know about rent, I'd say it would be on a par with Manchester maybe a bit cheaper.  It is quite a 'compact' city so most things are on hand and transport is pretty good.  You could live in a few areas and have good links transport wise.  I liked Cardiff for me it had all the advantages of a big city without the hassles of a big city.

If you do make it there, give my regards to Ramon's Cafe... .. .


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2010)

are you going to be nice and behave yourself?


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 9, 2010)

Shevek said:


> might have to move there for a PhD. I am thinking city-centre so can be near the railway station. Any nice city centre parts. I will be on a stipend so not masses of money but can combine with partner. We currently pay £440 for a city centre apartment in manchester (but we rent from friends).


 
cardiff is pretty tiny for a city.pretty much everywhere within reason is close to the centre.i live on pretty much the outskirts of one end of cardiff and i'm ten mins to the centre on bus,or two stops by train.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 9, 2010)

Shevek said:


> might have to move there for a PhD. I am thinking city-centre so can be near the railway station. Any nice city centre parts. I will be on a stipend so not masses of money but can combine with partner. We currently pay £440 for a city centre apartment in manchester (but we rent from friends).


 
look in cardiff bay.there's tons of empty flats and it's walking distance to town.


----------



## badlands (Sep 9, 2010)

Ely is lovely.

You'll love it.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 9, 2010)

badlands said:


> Ely is lovely.
> 
> You'll love it.



dont listen to him,he's trying to get you to move to a shithole.
try tremorfa.


----------



## Shevek (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks. Didn't hear from the uni today, might hear tommrow. If I get it I will be coming down to do some looking around.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 9, 2010)

As I've advised other enquirers interested in moving to SE Wales, the Gurnos is lovely this time of year. A quick hop on the train and you're in the city centre............if you ever want to leave, of course!







_The Gurnos, yesterday_


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 9, 2010)

wetherspoons right by the station - right up your street.


----------



## badlands (Sep 9, 2010)

bendeus said:


> As I've advised other enquirers interested in moving to SE Wales, the Gurnos is lovely this time of year. A quick hop on the train and you're in the city centre............if you ever want to leave, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 9, 2010)

this thread is cheering me up no end


----------



## junglevip (Sep 9, 2010)

Have a look around Roath, got a nice park with a lake... .. .. .


----------



## badlands (Sep 10, 2010)

whats your phd in?

tremorfa might be good for philosophy

llanrumney for humanities

and St Mellons for the economics

Ely for the sciences

and Fairwater for the sniff (honours)


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been to Cardiff a fair few times, because an ex of mine moved there for work and we were still off/on a lot.  He was working in Merthyr Tydfil and at first he was living in Grangetown, Cardiff, which is fairly central-ish, I think.  He was there are while and then ended up moving to what was allegedly 'the posh part' of Merthyr Tydfil.  

Anyway, it was a long time ago, but I vaguely recall that Grangetown had a bit of a Rusholme/Fallowfield type vibe, terraces, multicultural that kind of thing, although he lived in a little new-build type house on a little Brookside-type close.  I used to quite like going out in Cardiff, it's quite lively, people are friendly.  And nicer places like Penarth and the Brecon Beacons are quite close by as well.

I really liked Cardiff, what I experienced of it.  I wouldn't hesitate about moving there.  Similar to Manchester in a way, small-ish compact city centre, friendly people.  Is your bf moving with you?  There's a fair amount of journalism and television production going on there.  Cardiff's journalism school is one of the top three in the UK, or it was a few years ago, probably still is now.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 10, 2010)

No mention of Splot? 


Cathays and Roath tend to be the most student heavy populated areas close'ish to town. 

Some travel in to cardiff university from Treforest for a cheaper option. It's the student area for the university of glam at Pontypridd. 14 miles from cardiff but only 20 mins on the train. Worth the cheaper rents to some.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2010)

badlands said:


> whats your phd in?
> 
> tremorfa might be good for philosophy
> 
> ...


 
If he's doing criminology any of the above will do!!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 10, 2010)

Best thread.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2010)

shev - aren't there any other places that do it?
do you HAVE to come here?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2010)

bendeus said:


> As I've advised other enquirers interested in moving to SE Wales, the Gurnos is lovely this time of year. A quick hop on the train and you're in the city centre............if you ever want to leave, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love that story, urban myth I guess, about the two guys from Merthyr who spoke with Prince Phillip at a royal walkabout.

DOE: So where are you from?

Men: We're from the Gurnos estate.

DOE: Lovely, how's the shooting this year?


----------



## llantwit (Sep 10, 2010)

Areas in Cardiff good for postgrads:
Roath - can find cheapish digs, mix of students and working people, nice park, good shopping streets, close to centre, some good alternative-type bars and restaurants, nice proper pubs, Farmers' market on a sturday
Riverside - rent's usually pretty cheap, super-close to town, nice multi-ethinic vibe, good shopping streets, Farmers' market on a sunday, close to parks, fairly close to the bay if you like that sort of thing, best Indian cafes this side of the Severn bridge (Vegetarian Food Studio and Madhav's)
Canton - not as cheap as it used to be, good shopping street, arts centre/cinema with good bar, affordable restaurants, some good pubs

Other places:
Pontcanna - posh and expensive but very pleasant, full of rich people
The Bay - soulless cultural desert with lots of empty flats


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 10, 2010)

The Bay proper ain't bad, llantwit!  Aye, the flats and all that are what you'd expect, but the waterfront is wicked.  SOme lovely drinking holes and the WMC.  Can't fault it.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 10, 2010)

The bay pubs have always been full off loads of money types or pretentious media darling arseholes whenever I've been down there. Has it changed?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 10, 2010)

Waterguard is/was always a nice place for a drink, particularly in the summer. May have changed - haven't been back there for ages.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 10, 2010)

Aye, Waterguard, Packet, Eli - three decent, normal watering holes.  No pretense there.

Anyone been to The Canteen around by Mount Stuart?  I loves the place.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 10, 2010)

Somebody confiscate his passport.


----------



## llantwit (Sep 10, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> The Bay proper ain't bad, llantwit!  Aye, the flats and all that are what you'd expect, but the waterfront is wicked.  SOme lovely drinking holes and the WMC.  Can't fault it.


 
Fair play - you've gotta look past the monstrous uniformity of Mermaid Quay, which I don't do often. Kinda dominates how I think about the bay, that place.
Mate of mine lived in one of those normal old terraces by Techniquest, and that was pretty nice.


----------



## badlands (Sep 10, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Somebody confiscate his passport.



who?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> who?


 
OP


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> If he's doing criminology any of the above will do!!


 
I did criminology and Id recommend Ely or St Mellons... Fairwater has gone decidedly shite now it has a really good community policing team... Nothing to see!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm offended that no-one has suggested Adamsdown. If it's good enough for me and Llantwit, it's good enough for a PhD student. Closest neighbourhood to the city centre, bustling street life on Clifton Street, largest childrens' play area of any park between Newport Road and Ocean Way, and best tanning studios in Cardiff.







Adamsdown, yesterday.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2010)

you don't want shevek down your ends mate, BELIEVE!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2010)

ddraig said:


> you don't want shevek down your ends mate, BELIEVE!


 
You're the second urbanite to express such thoughts to me!


----------



## drachir (Sep 23, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> I'm offended that no-one has suggested Adamsdown. If it's good enough for me and Llantwit, it's good enough for a PhD student. Closest neighbourhood to the city centre, bustling street life on Clifton Street, largest childrens' play area of any park between Newport Road and Ocean Way, and best tanning studios in Cardiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As a fellow resident, I full endorse this message.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 23, 2010)

yay i'm moving back to cardiff on the 1st - can't wait. cathedral road opposite sophia gardens as well. mochyn du is my local at last!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2010)

croeso nol!

have you been in there since it's been done up?
also new pub opposite the beverley

just have to put up with sporto jocks and contractors blocking up the road/pavements now and again


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 24, 2010)

jannerboyuk said:


> yay i'm moving back to cardiff on the 1st - can't wait. cathedral road opposite sophia gardens as well. mochyn du is my local at last!


 
Nah, come to the Cayo!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 24, 2010)

ddraig said:


> croeso nol!
> 
> have you been in there since it's been done up?
> also new pub opposite the beverley
> ...


 
you mean with the extension type thing? yeah. my fave place for wales v england in the six nations. i like the fact that i have to walk past the beverly, cricketers and cayo to get to mochyn, would be rude not to stop at them all.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 24, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Nah, come to the Cayo!


 
i'm sure i will use the cayo as a pitstop on my journey to the mochyn. looks a bit posh now though.


----------



## badlands (Sep 25, 2010)

jannerboyuk said:


> i'm sure i will use the cayo as a pitstop on my journey to the mochyn. looks a bit posh now though.



the mochyn is horrible, soulless and fake.

do you like mixing with Pobl 'shitterati?'

or would you rather join your fellow urbanites in the Cayo

don't wear flip flops


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> the mochyn is horrible, soulless and fake.
> 
> do you like mixing with Pobl 'shitterati?'
> 
> ...



but the cayo is crawling with pobl shitbricks?


----------



## badlands (Sep 25, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> but the cayo is crawling with pobl shitbricks?



no pibbly pobbly in the Cayo. Their watering hole is the Mochyn.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 26, 2010)

bullshite! they infest every corner of cathedral rd.you think the new york bedbug invasion is bad? the cathedral rd poblcunt invasion is way worse.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Nah, come to the Cayo!



Don't you mean "Go to the cayo"?

I haven't seen yourself in there for many months, heard you'd gone all posh on us and was now imbibing in Pontcanna central!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 26, 2010)

badlands said:


> the mochyn is horrible, soulless and fake.
> 
> do you like mixing with Pobl 'shitterati?'
> 
> ...


 
Pobl shitterati please.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Don't you mean "Go to the cayo"?
> 
> I haven't seen yourself in there for many months, heard you'd gone all posh on us and was now imbibing in Pontcanna central!


 


1927 said:


> Don't you mean "Go to the cayo"?
> 
> I haven't seen yourself in there for many months, heard you'd gone all posh on us and was now imbibing in Pontcanna central!


 
FTW!?  The Cayo remains my local whether I go there once a month or thrice a week.  And as far as drinking in Pontcanna goes, I've been to the Halfway about 5 times in the last year.  Otherwise I walk to the Romilly with the lady.  The Cayo remains my fortress in times of need though.  A fine place.  A home from home.  I'm just skinto .


----------



## badlands (Sep 27, 2010)

jannerboyuk said:


> Pobl shitterati please.



fair enough

you probably smell funny


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 27, 2010)

drachir said:


> As a fellow resident, I full endorse this message.


 
Do you suffer as well?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 2, 2010)

for a yokel out in Rhiwbina, whats the Cayo like?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 5, 2010)

It's a decent pub.  That's about it.  I likes it, 1927 likes it, badlands once sexed it.  It's a pub and it's good.


----------



## badlands (Oct 6, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> badlands once sexed it.



I had sex with a pub?

Blimey, what a night that must have been


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2010)

badlands said:


> I had sex with a pub?
> 
> Blimey, what a night that must have been


 
The pub was asking for it tbh. You should have seen how short its skirtings were.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 7, 2010)

badlands said:


> I had sex with a pub?
> 
> Blimey, what a night that must have been


 
The best!  And another one is due soon, surely.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> The best!  And another one is due soon, surely.


 
We need a proper saturday session methinks. As they dont have sky anymore thos someone will have to have the videprinter on their iPhone I need to know what is happening.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 7, 2010)

Shit, I never knew they'd droppe dit.  I'd heard mention, and was probably told, but it went in and out.  I can't go there to watch the Blues on Sat now.  I'll save the pennies and listen on the wireless.


----------



## Flagwaver (Mar 16, 2011)

I am looking for flats to rent down the bay area. Found this nice little cheap apartment, which is a dream for me, as situated doirectly above a betting shiop. http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-32884676.html

I am hoping this is not one of the rougher areas though; any tips?


----------



## zog (Mar 17, 2011)

trollin?


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 17, 2011)

Flagwaver said:


> I am looking for flats to rent down the bay area. Found this nice little cheap apartment, which is a dream for me, as situated doirectly above a betting shiop. http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-32884676.html
> 
> I am hoping this is not one of the rougher areas though; any tips?


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 17, 2011)

Flagwaver said:


> I am looking for flats to rent down the bay area. Found this nice little cheap apartment, which is a dream for me, as situated doirectly above a betting shiop. http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-32884676.html
> 
> I am hoping this is not one of the rougher areas though; any tips?


 
No, it's not rough at all.


----------



## zog (Mar 17, 2011)

in all fairness its not that rough in that particular spot. I know lot of docks folk and they wouldn't live elsewhere.

That flat is particularly infamous though .


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2011)

for what bra?


----------



## badlands (Mar 17, 2011)

ddraig said:


> for what bra?



murder

miscarriage of justice


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2011)

oh i see 

ta


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the area at all. It's a flat where a tragedy took place though, sadly.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> I love that story, urban myth I guess, about the two guys from Merthyr who spoke with Prince Phillip at a royal walkabout.
> 
> DOE: So where are you from?
> 
> ...



a similar story I heard (again probably an urban myth) at Cardiff Court, the person on trial was German and didn't speak any English - the judge asked if anyone in the public gallery spoke German, a hand went up, a man came down, the judge asked the man to ask the accused her name 

he turned to her and said 


VOT IS YOUR NAME


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2011)

That location is in a bit of a mix.

You got posh 'bay' housing nearby plus trendy bars and restaurants. To the north the rough Butetown estate (which the planners would love to flatten but haven't been able to). To the west somewhere in-between the two.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 17, 2011)

lewislewis said:


> Nothing wrong with the area at all. It's a flat where a tragedy took place though, sadly.


 
What happened? Is the incident that famous?!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 17, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> What happened? Is the incident that famous?!


 
Lynette White murder I think.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 17, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Lynette White murder I think.


 
Oooooh.


----------



## zog (Mar 17, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Lynette White murder I think.


 
This.

The fallout from the case is still coming. Waiting for the trial of 13 rozzers who helped frame the innocent. Hopefully the trial won't be fucked up with the death of one of the key witnessess.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-12279351


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2014)

No misconduct found
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28134792


> The report found:
> 
> 
> The number of complaints totalled 402, and 386 were investigated.
> ...


----------



## 8den (Jul 3, 2014)

I very nearly ended up in Cardiff because the job I was doing was either going to Cardiff or Swansea. It went to Swansea. I was massively disappointed. We did a day trip up to Cardiff and loved it. Go to Wallys Deli.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2014)

unlucky


----------



## nogojones (Jul 3, 2014)

ddraig said:


> No misconduct found
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28134792



Well there's a shock. A police force finding that another force had done nothing wrong. I wonder if they included the evidence that had been "lost" just before the last trial of these all so innocent officers


----------



## 8den (Jul 3, 2014)

ddraig said:


> unlucky



It was a TV show, thats now entering it's 3rd season. Swansea was a nightmare to get to from Dublin, plus the fact that we were working in the old abandoned ford car plant on the port talbot road (is there a less appealing sentence than "abandoned car factory in Swansea" in the english language?). We should have been in Dragon studios in Cardiff but it went into receivership at precisely the wrong moment. Our trip up from Swansea gave us a terribly tantalizing "what if". We loved Cardiff.


----------

